# Sneaky Aerlingus charges - grr!



## MelF (28 Feb 2008)

Booked a flight with Aer Lingus this morn and afterwards realised then that I'd got my dates wrong and needed to change flight. Went into the website to check what the diff in price would be and as this was reasonable enough, I logged on to amend and be charged what I presumed would be the difference in flight price and an amendment fee of €35 pp.

But when I went to amend my flights lo and behold the new flight had increased by a further 20 euro! Just to be sure I opened a new window and checked again but no mistake - all flights that day for amending were 20 euro dearer than those that could be booked afresh!

Grr! This kind of thing really leaves a bad taste in the mouth, you'd think it'd be enough charging the amendment fee without slapping on increased flight charges too!  With all the slagging off Ryanair gets, at least they are more upfront about what's what, rather than sneaky Aerlingus!!!!


----------



## so-crates (28 Feb 2008)

hmm - that is interesting. I have changed flights a few times recently with Aer Lingus and never paid more than the standard charge (no cost diff to them). I wonder why there was a difference and an unannounced one at that! Perhaps it is to do with the booking code? Maybe you can't book a W/Z code fare if you are changing? Worth asking them why at least.


----------



## MelF (29 Feb 2008)

I would never have noticed only I checked the price from the outset, before I logged on under my booking ref and then spotted the difference immediately! I tried to ring but was left on hold for aeons, the usual story.....
And incidentally according to the website, if you deign to phone them to make the amendment for you, they charge you 45 euro!


----------



## Buckshee (29 Feb 2008)

Travelling to Chicago later this year and can't book seating online because theres an infant in party so you must ring reservations to arrange seating etc aftr you have made the online booking.   Rang this morning and spent 32 minutes holding before i had to hang up and go out.   rang back an hour later and spent 20 minutes holding and hung up again out of pure frustration.   rang back in the afternoon and was through to a lovely lady within 60 seconds who made all the necessary arrangements very efficiently.

They're obviously not morning peoples in Aer Lingus... or maybe they were all off at a union meeting


----------



## BOXtheFOX (1 Mar 2008)

I have booked several Ryanair flights to various European destinations this year all for €40 return for two people plus €16 credit card charge. The cheapest flight to similar destinations with Aer Lingus is coming in at €150+ It's getting to the stage where I couldn't even be bothered looking at the Aer Lingus website anymore. With Ryanair, German Wings and SkyEurope airlines I have lots of choice for weekends away without even having to look at Aer Lingus. It seems that Aer Lingus would rather fly with empty planes than lower their prices!


----------



## donall (29 Oct 2010)

*Aer Lingus Rip off*

on the insistence that my wife will not travel Ryanair I have just booked a flight for me, my wife and baby to go Dublin Brussels using Aer Lingus. Get this - all 3 of us on Ryanair €150, all 3 on Aer Lingus €340 and that does not include baggage. 
according to the Aer Lingus cost breakdown price of flight is €65pp while charges are €75 pp. It seems to me that Aer Lingus are really fleecing travellers.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (29 Oct 2010)

It's called consumer choice.

You can fly for €150 but you choose to fly for €340+

Nobody has a gun to your head.

I don't see how you can say you're being fleeced ... you've chosen the more expensive option.


----------



## oldnick (29 Oct 2010)

Although the Brussels route can be often filled with civil servants who don't have to pay   a penny out of their own pocket -and on some days almost fill a plane ,   one can easily get fares for 80 euros return including all taxes  -look at any time from two weeks time onward returning up till mid December . 
A whole month of cheapie Aer Lingus flights- lots of other places too...

My wife also refuses to fly Ryanair , so i'm carefully looking at getaways where only Ryanair fly....


----------



## bacchus (30 Oct 2010)

PaddyBloggit said:


> It's called consumer choice.
> You can fly for €150 but you choose to fly for €340+
> Nobody has a gun to your head.


his wife seems to....


----------



## roker (30 Oct 2010)

You forget all of the other problems with Ryanair, 15kg baggage allowance (not a lot for a holiday) €20 per kg over, each way,

For 20kg: 2 x 5 x 20 = €200 each extra return


----------



## T McGibney (30 Oct 2010)

roker said:


> You forget all of the other problems with Ryanair, 15kg baggage allowance (not a lot for a holiday) €20 per kg over, each way,
> 
> For 20kg: 2 x 5 x 20 = €200 each extra return



You don't mention that up to another 10kg can be carried  as hand luggage, free of charge. So the €200 fee wouldn't apply unless the passenger was bringing 30kg.


----------



## Deiseblue (30 Oct 2010)

donall said:


> on the insistence that my wife will not travel Ryanair I have just booked a flight for me, my wife and baby to go Dublin Brussels using Aer Lingus. Get this - all 3 of us on Ryanair €150, all 3 on Aer Lingus €340 and that does not include baggage.
> according to the Aer Lingus cost breakdown price of flight is €65pp while charges are €75 pp. It seems to me that Aer Lingus are really fleecing travellers.


 
You should bear in mind that Ryanair fly to Brussels South or Charleroi as it's known to locals , some 60 kms from Brussels,

The return bus trip for the 3 of you will cost 60 euro as compared to 18 euro from Brussels airport as well as the increased travel time.


----------



## RonanC (30 Oct 2010)

Deiseblue said:


> You should bear in mind that Ryanair fly to Brussels South or Charleroi as it's known to locals , some 60 kms from Brussels,
> 
> The return bus trip for the 3 of you will cost 60 euro as compared to 18 euro from Brussels airport as well as the increased travel time.



or 100euro one way if you miss the bus and have to take a taxi to catch a train connection in Brussels !!


----------



## roker (30 Oct 2010)

Airlingus allow 20kg + hand luggage


----------



## TLC (2 Nov 2010)

Just a reminder for everyone, booked to UK with aer lingus lastweek with hand luggage only - no problem, coming back nearly got caught for a charge as the return was thru aer lingus "regional" operated thru Aer Arran who have smaller allowance.  Only for the check in guy who said it was ok I could have been landed with a baggage fee. Aer Lingus : 


The maximum dimensions for a cabin bag are: 55cm x 40cm x 20cm  or 22in x 16in x 8in.
Baggage must weigh under 10 kgs/22lbs and be small enough to fit in overhead bins or under your seat.
Aer Arran: 


The maximum dimensions for a cabin bag are: 43cm x 28cm x 20cm or 17in x 11in x 8in.
Baggage must weigh under 7kgs/15lbs


----------



## oldnick (2 Nov 2010)

excellent info TLC.  I mentioned your post to a couple of travel agent friends and they never copped it either.
 Goodness -thats a small cabin bag -makes Ryanair look generous !


----------



## galwegian44 (3 Nov 2010)

Cunning Aer Lingus 



MelF said:


> But when I went to amend my flights lo and behold the new flight had increased by a further 20 euro! Just to be sure I opened a new window and checked again but no mistake - all flights that day for amending were 20 euro dearer than those that could be booked afresh!


----------

